# huge pumpkin!



## kevantheman35 (Oct 13, 2008)

someone donated this 1,200lb monster to the zoo where i work
---


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh my, Wow, now that is one B-I-G pumpkin. Should feed quite a few at the zoo.


----------



## Isa (Oct 13, 2008)

This pumpkin is HUGEEE. Hermy would go crazy if it was in front of her


----------



## Jas2Cats (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow~! That really is a huge pumpkin~! Makes the one I grew last year look like a mini. LOL

Not too much effort, just planted and watered and this was the result. I didn't weigh it, but, it took both of us to move it from the garden to the front yard 






I imagine if we "fed" the plant we'd get a really big one. Maybe next year, I didn't even get a garden in this year.


----------



## kevantheman35 (Oct 14, 2008)

the guy that dropped it off told me if you plant seeds from the monster the outcome will be atleast 600lbs and up. :O
anyways while i was there yesterday i rolled some pumpkins in with the aldabras and they smashed um!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2008)

Jas2Cats said:


> Wow~! That really is a huge pumpkin~! Makes the one I grew last year look like a mini. LOL
> 
> Not too much effort, just planted and watered and this was the result. I didn't weigh it, but, it took both of us to move it from the garden to the front yard
> 
> ...



Hi Alyce: I really love this picture! It never occurred to me to show all the "innards" coming out of the mouth! What a great idea.

Yvonne


----------



## Jas2Cats (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Yvonne~!

That's what happens when you have teenage sons. I always let them design their own jack-o-lanterns.  Hubby was not amused.

Kevan, I'll have to find those "monster" seeds. I think mine said they were "giant", but, can't remember. I bet it was fun watching the aldabras smashing pumpkins


----------



## kevantheman35 (Oct 14, 2008)

haha yea it was!

i used the guts a few years back to do this


----------



## Jas2Cats (Oct 14, 2008)

kevantheman35 said:


> haha yea it was!
> 
> i used the guts a few years back to do this



I love it~!  Hubby would not be amused with that one either (guess I'd bett not show my boys). Plus, in neighborhood, the gun would get stolen.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2008)

I do love the way your sons think Alyce!! Wish I had thought of it.


----------

